# Export iCal for Outlook or Excel



## Ynought (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it possible? I poked around a bit on the 'net but didn't find anything promising.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 8, 2006)

*iCal* is a calendaring app. It is somewhat compatible with the calendaring function of Exchange and *Outlook*. *Excel* is a spreadsheet app. Although it can do time and date calculations, it is not particular good and email or calendaring functions.


----------



## Ynought (Aug 9, 2006)

What I'm trying to do is share my iCal calendar events with some one on a Windows machine. I understand the difference between excel and outlook. I guess I'm wondering if there's a painless way to share iCal events with Windows users.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't found a way to transfer data between Outlook and iCal, much less, sync.
However.. if you have a phone that can sync to calendaring applications, that'd probably be the best bet.


----------



## Ynought (Aug 10, 2006)

mac gets a boo for that.


----------

